
Learn Go – a beginners guide to Go - nathany
https://manning.com/books/learn-go?a_aid=nathany&a_bid=53f68821
======
nathany
If you are new to Go and statically compiled languages in general, I've been
working on a book to introduce you to Go.

The first two chapters are now available through Manning. Use mlyoungman to
receive 50% off through October 17, 2015. This affiliate link earns me a few
extra %. Thanks.

~~~
JoshDoody
I downloaded the first sample chapter and it looks really professional. I've
heard a lot about Go, but hadn't messed with it yet, so this is a good chance
for me to get a peek at it. Cheers!

